# Different Kind of Drain Plug 2013 VW GTI



## johndo88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I just bought a 2013 VW GTI and after 1,300 miles I decided to change the engine oil. Went to the dealer who, using my VIN, sold me an oil drain plug. Looks just like the drain plugs you can order online and type you see in the YouTube videos. The drain plug on car did not look like what I bought. I went to NAPA to get the T-45 Star Bit socket needed to remove the drain plug. Here's a pic.


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

why buy a new drain plug?


----------



## Bozzimus (Sep 2, 2013)

That's the new drain plug I've heard some people with 2013's talking about. I'm not sure if all of them have that star plug, but some of the do. There is speculation that VW is going over to these torx plugs almost exclusively -- as they prefer suction oil changes etc.


----------



## barrier12 (Feb 1, 2009)

*I use Fumoto.*

I use Fumoto, which do not require removing items/parts for oil change(unless you, like me have a safety clip.). I think the whole idea is to not to remove plug back and worth, so your pan would not be worn/damaged.The downside is that some shops do not want to work on "customized"/aftermarket plugs and some techs guys do not know how to drain oil, one even tried to remove valve and I had to show him what should be done instead, but for DIYers it is very convenient.

http://www.fumotousa.com/


----------



## eileen001 (Dec 21, 2013)

*RE*

It was the latest model of drain plug launched in 2013. VW is bringing torx plugs for suction oil changes.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

How hard can it be to drain oil? Remove the plug and let it run out. Doesn't really matter if it is a 19mm, a 21mm hex or a T45. I have them all in my tool box. And I've tried a valve on one of my cars and it was slow as molasses and didn't kept even more oil in the bottom of the pan than with just the normal plug. I can't remember what car it was on, but one had a really large plug (like 20+mm) and allowed about 6 to 8 qts of oil to drain in about 30 seconds. Remove the plug, watch it dump and put it back. Really easy.


----------



## 88jettaguy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Fumoto*



barrier12 said:


> I use Fumoto, which do not require removing items/parts for oil change(unless you, like me have a safety clip.). I think the whole idea is to not to remove plug back and worth, so your pan would not be worn/damaged.The downside is that some shops do not want to work on "customized"/aftermarket plugs and some techs guys do not know how to drain oil, one even tried to remove valve and I had to show him what should be done instead, but for DIYers it is very convenient.
> 
> http://www.fumotousa.com/


Now that's a nice looking product. Super easy open to drain, close and refill.


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

I put the old bolt style back, the torx strips too easy if you are not working on it from a lift with a good view..it has a better sealing potential, but the bolt type are easier to work with backwards with a socket....but I did have the bolt type get a slight seep, first time in dozens of oil changes and it was a NEW bolt, must have been a bad washer....


----------



## CE (Jan 21, 2001)

*Fumoto*

Looks like a great idea, no issues with ground clearance, that would stick maybe below pan slightly or is it still short enough to be behind the pan


----------

